# FF Bruised Teats?



## KidMandy (Jul 14, 2014)

Our doe has been nursing two kids since Saturday July 5th.  This weekend (6-7 days postpartum) we noticed one of her teats looked bruised - a kind of bluish/purple colour.  The following day, the colour was spreading up the teats to the udder and I quickly looked up symptoms of Mastitis.  I found a description for "blue bag" which I believed she had, along with a very full looking udder.  This is our first time with a nursing doe, so I wasn't sure how a normal udder should feel.

Our farm vet came by this morning to have a look and said she does not have Mastitis.  Her milk is normal, she is eating, drinking, and otherwise acting like a healthy goat, her udder is full, but doesn't have the hardness of an infected udder.  She could not explain the obvious discolouration of the teats, and the section of her udder, which had also gone this colour.

Is it possible she could be bruised from nursing the kids?  The little buck can be quite aggressive, and you know how they bump the udder as well.

Anyone else experience something like this?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't think kids that young would bruise her udder.  They get a lot rougher when they are 6 or 8 weeks old.  We've had triplets and quads push each other so much that their teeth would cut the teats.  We've had to seperate some and put on a bottle because of that while the teats healed.

We've got one doe Cookie whose skin color is different on one of her teats. It's dark grey. But, it's just her natural skin color.

Maybe you could post some pictures.


----------



## KidMandy (Jul 15, 2014)

Here are some shots I got this morning.  They might be a little blurry because my camera wasn't really focusing the right thing, but you'll see what I mean:


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 17, 2014)

I think they look fairly normal.


----------



## KidMandy (Jul 17, 2014)

Well that's good to hear!!  Her teats were a peachy/pink colour before, so the change was very noticeable.  I was beginning to liken it to a woman whose nipples and areola darken after she's had a baby.


----------

